# Opinion: Who's the best Normal villager?



## kiyyie (Aug 13, 2013)

Well the reason I'm asking is because I'm pretty darn close to being done with my dream villagers but the hardest to get will probably be Marina. She's really adorable and I like the octopi characters, I already have Zucker and ADORE him. I have a feeling I won't get Marina easily and I was wondering what are some of y'all's favorite normal villagers? 

But anyway! I'm thinking maybe Fauna or Chevre.

Edit: I'm now torn between Fauna and Molly @.@;. I'm so bad at decision making.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hazel. Don't judge me.


----------



## kiyyie (Aug 13, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Hazel. Don't judge me.



Hahaha awwwww no judgement! You just have the ability to look past the uni-brow! I probably can't say the same @.@


----------



## DD98 (Aug 13, 2013)

I like Goldie and Molly


----------



## Brackets (Aug 13, 2013)

Melba  she's so sweet!


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 13, 2013)

Marina and Merengue are both great and enormously popular. I think Flurry is absolutely fabulous. She might be easier to come by; I don't think she's as popular as M&M.


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 13, 2013)

I like Lolly, Marina, Skye, and Daisy.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 13, 2013)

Goldie!


----------



## Roselia (Aug 13, 2013)

fauna is my top favorite, skye is a close second


----------



## kiyyie (Aug 13, 2013)

Awee I think I had Goldie in my town in WW (I can't remember because... Highland.) She's okay. I was thinking maybe Molly as well, she seems like a cute lil duck sis. She seems really popular as well though. I don't particularly want Melba because I already had Eugene and the koalas aren't my most favorite. I originally wanted Merengue, but not after I realized how incredibly popular she is lol, just like Marina. And Flurry would be cool if I didn't already have Soleil, she's like my black girl friend :3.


----------



## Bluesummers (Aug 13, 2013)

I like Sally. She was one of my originals.^^


----------



## Gladtobemom (Aug 13, 2013)

Cally is my favorite.  She's so cute with her pink cheeks and her house is very rustic.  Fits in very well in a "natural" vs "refinded" town like mine.


----------



## Eloise (Aug 13, 2013)

Molly, Poppy and Sydney.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2013)

I've a lot. ^^; I think my second dream villager (ever, after Lobo) is the normal elephant Tia. I only just realised an hour ago that her design is based on a teapot... and tea is my absolute favourite thing. Tea is my coffee - I can't function in the morning until I've had 2-3 cups of it. 


As well as Tia, I also really like Fauna, Flurry, Merengue, Molly, Nana, and Skye. ^^

I've a normal villager in each of my towns -- _Lolly in Hanamura; Daisy in Konohana_ -- and they're starting to grow on me, but they're not my favourites.


----------



## bobthecat (Aug 13, 2013)

Lily


----------



## Vin (Aug 13, 2013)

I really like Lolly and Fauna, I'm kinda sad I traded Lolly out! But Fauna is such a sweetheart.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

Kiki or Daisy~ Had 'em in WW, they are SUCH cutties! =^.^=


----------



## Dragoness (Aug 13, 2013)

Merengue or Lolly, for me! They're both just so sweet.


----------



## Celestia (Aug 13, 2013)

Lolly! I luv Lolly. Merengue is also sweet, but Lolly has my heart.


----------



## kiyyie (Aug 13, 2013)

Awwwwuh. I might just have to go with another cat villager then. Anyone like Gala? I like the flowers on her head :3


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 13, 2013)

Skye! Shes my favourite in my town! 

hands down, but i realy like Jambette. I think shes just cute, because she looks that weird, same with Coco  i have a heart for akward villagers 

Edit: i had Gala in my Wii town and i think shes was reeealy boring


----------



## Stitched (Aug 13, 2013)

I've only ever had Ava, and she was alright.  I really like Marina and Sydney.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 13, 2013)

Coco.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 13, 2013)

DD98 said:


> I like Goldie and Molly



Same here!  My all-timer has to be Molly, and others I like are Goldie, Daisy, Coco, Merengue, Marina, Lolly, and Melba...wow, so many!  I can't choose them all.  But Molly is probably my favorite, or Lolly.^^


----------



## Wingsy (Aug 13, 2013)

Right now in my town I have Gala, Merengue, and Margie!  I adore each one!! They're very polite and thoughtful townies.  Gala is really sweet if you're thinking about her plus she's not as well known.  I found her in my campsite and loved her cheerful attitude so I scooped her up!  I definitely recommend her.


----------



## SugarPea (Aug 13, 2013)

Lolly! cant wait to have her in my village.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 13, 2013)

A non popular one would be Nan is a total sweetheart:') She calls me Muffin xD


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 13, 2013)

I like Fauna a ton, but Kiki is probably my favorite. <3


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 13, 2013)

Lolly and Daisy all the way! XD


----------



## Mao (Aug 13, 2013)

Mitzi!


----------



## Touko (Aug 13, 2013)

Goldie and Daisy.
I prefer those two since they're my favorite dogs so far.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 13, 2013)

Daisy and Goldie!


----------



## Lin (Aug 13, 2013)

Coco of course~ -glomps Coco-


----------



## Jay (Aug 13, 2013)

Marina, Merengue, Goldie, & Fauna


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 13, 2013)

Maple.
The End.


----------



## Paint (Aug 13, 2013)

Molly or Annalisa!


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 13, 2013)

Coco, Fauna, and skye


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 13, 2013)

Midge


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh- I forgot Liliy and Coco :0

How could I? (Moppina forgive me)


----------



## Fawning (Aug 13, 2013)

Goldie and Daisy!


----------



## kitanii (Aug 13, 2013)

Coco!


----------



## User (Aug 13, 2013)

Goldie and Coco 

Fauna is pretty good too


----------



## Mary (Aug 13, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Hazel. Don't judge me.




Hang on... isn't Hazel Uchi?


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 13, 2013)

Mary said:


> Hang on... isn't Hazel Uchi?



Hazel is actually Sally in New Leaf.


----------



## Blackfirm (Aug 13, 2013)

I actually really like most of the normal villagers. In fact, it had gotten so far in my main town that I had Goldie, Alice, Vesta, and then Marina moved in >~< 4 normals was a bit much though, so I gave Goldie away because she's pretty popular. 
Anyway, not a specific favourite, I just like all the normals ^_^


----------



## violetneko (Aug 13, 2013)

Goldie, Mitzi, and Daisy!


----------



## StiX (Aug 13, 2013)

Tia of course!


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 13, 2013)

There's way too many Normal villagers I like. It's the personality which has the greatest number of designs I really adore.

I currently have Gala, and I think she's a sweetheart, though I'll admit that my liking of her is heavily influenced by... personal reasons, haha. Off the top of my head, I love Vesta, Nan, Maple, Goldie, and Lily as well.


----------



## chriss (Aug 13, 2013)

Hm...my favorites are Lily, Coco, Lolly and Molly


----------



## egadlabs27 (Aug 13, 2013)

Pekoe, she has been my BFF since the start of my new leaf town! Kiki is very cool too.


----------



## MorsMortie (Aug 13, 2013)

I had Fauna, but eventually, I had to get Merengue.. She's just too sweet! >W< I love her house and she's just too cute.


----------



## joku_muko (Aug 13, 2013)

Aurora! Aurora! Aurora!

(How can I be the first to say that?)


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 13, 2013)

I got Fauna in my town a couple days a go and I think she has earnt a spot a my favourite normal.
But Aurora and Peaches are my runners up. ~ where is their love. D:

Edit: Well I only read the first 4 pages, and now immediately see someone else votes Aurora. xP 
But Peaches!!


----------



## ACking (Aug 13, 2013)

Aurora is great.


----------



## AC Cafe (Aug 13, 2013)

Goldie of course <3


----------



## zanily (Aug 13, 2013)

Annalisa is so cute and I love her house. C: I haven't let her buy any of my furniture because I don't want to ruin her style.


----------



## Ruesen (Aug 13, 2013)

Kitt, she was my best friend in wild world, and I am slowly trying to make that happen in New Leaf.  Already got her in my town, just working on doing favors for her.

Nan is also all right. I didn't like her at first but she grew on me.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Lolly, or Coco, they?re both really cute :3


----------



## sweetfire (Aug 14, 2013)

Right now I have 2 normals, skye and caroline. I love them both <3


----------



## froakie (Aug 14, 2013)

Kiki and Fauna! Although Fauna can get boring..


----------



## todokutooru (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a soft spot for eunice!


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 14, 2013)

There is no "best" Normal, but I adore _Mitzi_, _Kiki_,_Flurry_ and _Molly_. Skye is also pretty neat, or Celia.


----------



## kiyyie (Aug 14, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> There is no "best" Normal, but I adore _Mitzi_, _Kiki_,_Flurry_ and _Molly_. Skye is also pretty neat, or Celia.



You're right, I worded that wrong. It's more subjective that way. 
I should have said "who's your favorite normal villager" instead >.<;;
But I like everyone's differing opinions :3


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 14, 2013)

It's a tie between Flurry and Eunice


----------



## bambiicakes (Aug 14, 2013)

Marina and Fauna seem really cute! Gaylee is also a sweetheart.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 14, 2013)

kiyyie said:


> You're right, I worded that wrong. It's more subjective that way.
> I should have said "who's your favorite normal villager" instead >.<;;
> But I like everyone's differing opinions :3



I know, haha.  It's just really hard to pick one. There is a lot of cute Normal Villagers. I forgot to mention Coco, Vesta, Lolly and Fauna...


----------



## Wychglade (Aug 14, 2013)

I like Fauna, she's my normal


----------



## Elaine (Aug 14, 2013)

There are too many to pick just one.. imo: Deena, *Fauna, Flurry*, Marina, *Melba*, Merengue, Mitzi, Molly, *Kiki,* Lily, *Nana, & Poppy*.

...Now originally I was going to post like 5 but there's just too many! They're all sweethearts it's hard to pick just a handful. >w<


----------



## Wish (Aug 14, 2013)

lolly


----------



## Charlee (Aug 14, 2013)

Dora has to be my favorite! ^_^


----------



## Nineflower (Aug 14, 2013)

VESTA.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

Gala.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 14, 2013)

Hm... well I am obsessed with normal villagers, half of my town consists of them xD

My favorites are Marina, Lolly and Fauna.


----------



## CJODell62 (May 18, 2015)

Tough call, but I'm going with Bertha. I have a soft spot for cute blue hippos. Plus she was one of my original villagers in my first town.


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 18, 2015)

Daisy! ;3


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (May 18, 2015)

Mollyyyyy (Skye, Lolly and Tia are all also very cute though!)


----------



## Andi (May 18, 2015)

Annalisa (^_^)


----------



## Bulbamander (May 18, 2015)

kiyyie said:


> Awwwwuh. I might just have to go with another cat villager then. Anyone like Gala? I like the flowers on her head :3



I love Gala, she is in my town and was one of my first 5. She's also really sweet and really kind.

Also, I really like Flurry. I can't help but smile when I look at her!


----------



## HeyPatience (May 18, 2015)

Im a big Vesta fan. Ive had her in every game and I think she is just so adorable >.<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Skye. I am glad I got her in my town. =D


----------



## kaylagirl (May 18, 2015)

Poppy! My baby.


----------



## Raffy (May 18, 2015)

LOLLY GIRL ♥ 

shes so sweet... not because her name is like lollipop, well maybe.


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

I like Skye, Flurry,Kiki and Chevre. Normals are cute but boring.


----------



## LemonInator (May 18, 2015)

Nothing can beat Flurry! She always makes me smile and she is always caring for people. I love villagers like that!


----------



## patriceflanders (May 18, 2015)

I love my Fauna (Paarl), she was one of my five original villagers and I managed to keep her "indoors" since then


----------



## Kaiaa (May 18, 2015)

Thread is from 2013. Maybe make a new thread?


----------

